# 10Gb Netzwerkkarte + Switch



## Jared566 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute, 

gibts es eigendlich eine 10GigaBit Netzwerkkarte + switch (der braucht nur 1 10gb port)? Und wenns sowas gibt wieviel kostet das?

Hintergrund ist der, das auf na lan ja sehr schnell ein Gigabit Port ausgelastet ist 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## riedochs (20. Oktober 2009)

Sieh selbst: Netzwerkkarten PCIe 1000 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland und Switches 1000 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Jared566 (20. Oktober 2009)

ok ich verwerfe meine Idee sofort wieder


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (20. Oktober 2009)

Bei den Preisen täte ich das auch 

Aber gibts nicht andere Möglichkeiten euer Lan zu entlasten? Ein kleiner Server etc  Wird unter umständen weit weniger kosten


----------



## midnight (20. Oktober 2009)

Was soll denn der Server dann tun? Der kann auch nichts gegen erhöhtes Datenvolumen tun xD
Aber ihr könnten zum Beispiel "normale" Gigabit-Switches mit einem 10gb-Uplink-Port kaufen. Dann können die Switches untereinandern Schnell genug kommunizieren, das sollte schonmal reichen.

so far


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (20. Oktober 2009)

Naja, bestimmte Dateien werden ja durchaus von mehreren gezogen  Das sollte doch von einem Server aus besser zu bewerkstelligen sein ohne das ein einzelner Rechner leidet, meine Vorstellung davon jedenfalls  Die Userrechner haben ja an sich etwas anderes zu tun als daten hin und her zu schieben.

Mag sein das ich aufm Holzweg bin, die letzte Lan is ne weile her und in einer Zeit gewesen als man froh war das der eigene Rechner halbwegs lauffähig is :p

Gruß


----------



## Jared566 (20. Oktober 2009)

naja wenn die netzwerk banbreite (bei gigabit so um die 127mbyte/s) schon vom einem alleine ausgelastet ist, kann der server das auch nicht ändern ^^ kann ich nicht den server an nen 10gb uplink dranpacken?


----------



## riedochs (20. Oktober 2009)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre Vlans und den Server mit mehreren NICs auszustatten.


----------



## Jared566 (20. Oktober 2009)

Vlans? ka aber man könnte mit mehrern netzwerkkarten wirklich was erreichen  (man kann auch den server noch als NAT konfigurieren)


----------



## midnight (20. Oktober 2009)

Also es gibt Switches mit ein paar 10GB-Uplinks, da könntest du auch nen Server dranhängen. Bedenke aber, dass so ne Karte dafür richtig Asche kostet und dein Server auch erstmal so viel Banbbreite zu Verfügung stellen muss (von den Platten her).
Der allgemeine Netzwerktraffic sollte ja nicht so hoch sein, oder? Du könntest auf ipv6 umsteigen und die Bandbreite richtig regeln (=

so far


----------



## Lexx (20. Oktober 2009)

Jared566 schrieb:


> naja wenn die netzwerk banbreite (bei gigabit so um die 127mbyte/s) schon vom einem alleine ausgelastet ist, kann der server das auch nicht ändern ^^ kann ich nicht den server an nen 10gb uplink dranpacken?


mehr spielen und trinken, weniger.. leechen..


----------



## Pixelplanet (21. Oktober 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> dein Server auch erstmal so viel Banbbreite zu Verfügung stellen muss (von den Platten her).


genau das ist der springende punkt


ne platte hat nicht vielmehr übertragungsrate als gigabit lan auch wenn mehr dransteht...


----------



## Jared566 (21. Oktober 2009)

naja hab ja nen Raid 5  also meine Bandbreite gibts her ^^ (oder wirds hergeben, wenn ich von 3 auf noch mehr platten aufrüste^^)


----------



## midnight (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber ein Software-Raid, oder? Sowas hab ich auch. Da macht irgendwann die CPU dicht, weil die kann halt einfach nich schneller, die is dafür nicht wirklich gedacht.

so far


----------



## lazy (25. Oktober 2009)

Aber ein PC der die IPs vergibt und als Datenserver arbeitet (gleich mal wieder werbung für Ubuntu machen) ist bei einer LAN schon ganz hilfreich. So schnell muss der Server von der CPU leistung ja auch nicht sein - und in der Zeit wo ihr zieht könnt ihr schonmal was spielen.... 

MfG lazy


----------



## NCphalon (25. Oktober 2009)

moment 10Gbit bedeutet doch 1250MB/s oder?^^ da brauch ma ja 10 platten im raid0/5 um das zu erreichen^^


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja, die Bandbreite soll ja vielen Nutzern zur Verfuegung stehen.


----------



## midnight (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja angenommen da kommen 10 Leute mit Gigabit-Lan, dann hat das Ding zu knüppeln. Solang alle das selbe laden kannst du sogar viele versorgen. Aber sobald einige viele kleine Dateien laden geht das alles voll in die Knie.

so far


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne es von lans nur das die User selbst nur mit 100Mbit angeschlossen sind.


----------



## midnight (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja das bringts nicht. So viele Verbindungen (um 10gbit auf x mal 100 mbit zu teilen) wird dein Server nicht schaffen. Da musst du ne Mene Krempel managen 

so far


----------



## bingo88 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ne Lan ist zum zocken da und nicht um (möglicherweise illegalen) Content zu verteilen o0
Angesichts der Preise für die Spielerei kannst du dir das wohl abschminken... da schlagen die Preise des Servermarkts voll durch ;o)


----------

